# Setting up Steinberg UR44 to use with REW



## dpj463 (Mar 4, 2014)

I cannot seem to get this interface to work properly with the software.
Does anyone have problems with feedback?
I am a little confused on the physical connections wthr4


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW requires an interface that has the option to switch monitoring between the input and the computer. This one doesn’t appear to have that feature, so if you’re getting feedback it looks like you’re out of luck. I’d suggest checking the REW Soundcard Database sticky thread to find an interface that “plays well” with REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Wayne, dpj463,
I don't see and external control on the unit either, but Page 14 of the Steinberg UR44 manual indicates that loopback can be turned off using the UR44 software.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The UR44 should work, but there are multiple ways to get feedback. You mention the loopback setting, make sure that is off. There are also numerous effects returns that must all be off. I have never seen a more expensive audio interface like the UR44 that could not have monitoring disabled. But sometimes you have to dig for it.

If in doubt, uninstall and reinstall it. The settings usually default to monitoring OFF.


----------

